# do i have a female



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

do i have a female b/c two p stays in a corner all the time and rubbing each other


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post a pic of them?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you've actually witnessed them laying and fertilizing eggs, you can be sure you have a male and a female - otherwise it's just a guessing game...

The behaviour you describe (pretty vaguely, at that) could mean a lot of thing: could you tell us some more about the fish, their sizes, the tank size, water parameters (ammonia, nitrItes, nitrAtes), amounts of light, decor, etc...
With that extra info, we may be able to tell what's going on.

And ya, pics are always helpful


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i think your ps are up the duff m8 expect some little basturds comeing very soooon

lol jk m8 as judazzz said it can mean many things


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

meat eater said:


> do i have a female b/c two p stays in a corner all the time and rubbing each other


 my brother moved them from a 20 gal for his fish
so i clean the tank they have a sigh that says beware of jaws & blue stones
thats it


----------



## LiLMic (Apr 14, 2004)

they could be gay just becuz there rubbing dont mean its a boy and girl can be 2 boys


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

my piranhas have started up some weird behaviour one circles around a little dip in the gravel that looks like it has a dug out a nest, it fends off the other 2 piranha when they get near

decor-few plants,clay pot,weird looking devil head shaped rock
lighting-15watt light bulb,blue.
parameters are fine


----------

